# what's in it for us



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

Just plowed through the released outlines of budget priorities by the new administration. 
Fully fund the Land and Water Conservation Fund (I think the first time ever)
Fully fund the North American Wetlands Conservation Act (also first time ever)
$50 million for youth hunting and fishing programs to increase youth participation in the outdoors. 
$130 million for updates to wildlife management plans
Full funding for the Conservation Reserve Program and other Ag dept. conservation programs.

I have no opinion whether this is good or bad, but I lean towards good. I also doubt whether any of it will get through Congress.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think it's good too, but it isn't much out of 800 billion today, and what 3 trillion tomorrow?
There may be a lot of habitat after so many farmers go bankrupt under this administration.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Frankly, I think to the Dear Leader we rural dwelling gun owning folk are about as understandable as Klingons and about as relevant. We don't fit into "his" America and at best are an annoyance. ND doesn't generate enough electoral votes to make any difference so he could care less if we flip, flop, or fly....


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I am hopefull the conservation program side can retain the funding and it wouldn't bother me if it came at the expense of the crop program payment side. I sat in on a program of future trends by Dr. David Kole (sp) and it was truely frightening the way we treat just our water resources. Part of that stewardship has to start at the top of the watershed, which here are the wetlands.


----------



## ndfarmer08 (Jan 10, 2009)

One thing to keep in mind about the proposed budget: It will shut off government payments to farmers whose GROSS SALES are greater than $500k. on average, farmers net 6% of their gross sales in a good year, which is $30,000. This will have a huge impact on main street in North Dakota.

Those of you who knock farm payments need to remember what those payments actually do: subsidize YOUR trips to the grocery store. If you think food is expensive now- wait until 3/4 of the farmers in ND are not in the farm program anymore. We will not need to worry about draining small wetlands and being penalized by losing payments. FSA will have no authority over those of us who will not be enrolled in the farm program. There will be a movement to post ALL farmland to open hunting, in order to generate revenue, Fee hunting will be all there is. This is already being discussed on farm sites as a possible source of revenue.

If you think this is a good thing you are wrong. As a hunter, you should be supporting those of us who are feeding the animals you like to shoot, if you want to continue shooting them, that is...........


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

That post wasn't bashing farmers. It was about the way we farmers may be viewing future programs. The new conservation payments set a value on conserving the enviroment versus a program that encourages surplus grain production. A landowner may be $$$$ ahead to enroll in the cp versus purchasing the inputs for grain farming. In the long run that may be cheaper for the taxpayer and a wiser use of dwindling tax monies. 
There will still be government payments, just not for the same things.


----------

